
Help me crowdsource data on cities at risk from extreme weather - lukehero
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cpyeCfIF7MuEthWsNomwBhOBLmZVYypwpm6dkdm7QqI/edit?usp=sharing
======
lukehero
Hey HN!

The what: I thought of an idea to build a site that can list cities around the
world with the risk factor that city may have from things such as flooding,
hurricanes, wildfires etc.

The why: Natural disasters happening all around the world right now are
increasing each year.

The safety of family and loved ones is always a priority when looking for your
next home. It would be great if there was a reference to assess risks before
you consider where to live.

If you are interested to help gather the data for such a site, please
contribute and share this document. If not or if you think this idea sucks, no
worries. If you have feedback, suggestions or criticism, let me have it!

Me: I'm on a mission to learn to code while building things that genuinely
help people. See my profile for more info :)

p.s feel free to share this to Reddit if you find a good subreddit for it, I
am yet to find one.

